# Password trouble



## Polarviking (Oct 27, 2012)

Recently installed Windows 8 on my second laptop and it all seemed to work well until I changed the laptops name and domene. When it was restarted it would not recognize my old password, or any other one I have tried. Unfortunately I did not make a password recovery system on an usb dongle, so now I am completely stuck. Any good ideas out there?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you try leaving it blank?

Any chance it's asking for the new Domain's password?


----------



## Polarviking (Oct 27, 2012)

Tried leaving it blank, also tried administrator, admin and every other possibility I could think of. I changed settings from domain to homegroup and made a new homegroup, but I have not created password for this new homegroup so far.


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

Polarviking, Do I understand correctly that since you changed your name and domain your now completly locked out?


----------



## Polarviking (Oct 27, 2012)

I am recognized by my name when I start the laptop, but there is a message telling that the password is incorrect and the field for filling in a password is open. The old password, prior to changing the computer settings from domain to home network, does not work any more.
The only option seems to be a resetting using a preset usb dongle, which I was stupid enough to skip the preparation of.:frown:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried safe mode?


----------



## Polarviking (Oct 27, 2012)

I am afraid I do not know how to start this one in safe mode. This option is not visible during start. I can get in to the Bios, but that doesn't help much in this case.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hold the shift key down while tapping F8 on boot, you should get a option menu, choose See Advanced Repair Options, then Advanced Options, then try a system restore to a date before you changed the settings.


----------



## Polarviking (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry to say, but it does not work. It does both the boot sequence and the loading of Windows 8 without any stop, and still leaves me with a welcome page where my password is wrong, even though I did not try to fill any password in?
I am running a HP Elitebook, could there be another combination than the shift+F8 ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not that I know of. But it's new anything is possible..........


----------



## Polarviking (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks anyway for trying. I did get a receipt for another way around the password, but I will need to look further into it before I dare to test it out. If anything else fails I guess I can start all over again with the installation, and this time I will not keep any personal files. By the way; except for the password trouble Windows 8 looked good. Quite different in many ways, but still enough left from Windows 7 to be able to handle.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Did you create a local account only for this machine or did you link it to your Microsoft Account?


----------



## Polarviking (Oct 27, 2012)

I made a local account only for this laptop, but at an earlier stage when it was still linked to a domain I did make a Microsoft account with a password. I will check immediately after tonights TV-match


----------



## Polarviking (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry, it did not help to use the MS account password. I am about to give up for tonight, I am totally out of password-ideas :-(


----------

